# fish recipes



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

I love fish, but when it comes to cooking it , I am a big screw up, Any recipes or seasons, styles, you could recommend


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Real butter lemon pepper broil or foil on grill and parsley garnish


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

paint said:


> Real butter lemon pepper broil or foil on grill and parsley garnish


definitely grill them! leave the skin on until it cooks a little and then the skin will peel right off! i always make my own spices with peppers,lemons,garlic!! just make something that tastes good to you!!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Simple recipe for flounder. Dredge in corn flour. Fry lightly in pan. Repeat until broke.

:teacher:


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

few of my fav's
Shark steak, marinate in lemmon and seasonings for about an hour, toss on the grill on med-hi for about 3-5 minutes a side or untill it flakes apart a little when pulled with a fork. 

Salmon, marinate in lite olive oil, with cajun seasonings. Warm broiler on low setting with cast iron skillet in the oven on the middle rack for about 20 minutes or untill the skillet is pre heated so a drop of water will sizzle briefly before evaporating. Toss salmon in for about 3 minutes a side. 

Thing about fish is you don't want to over cook it, Sushi is raw, so anything more than that, to me at least, is cooked.

Oh, and dont forget the rice pilaf and steamed asparagus


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

lightly coat tuna fillet with olive oil. Spirinkle on some lemon pepper. Grill over medium heat - 3-5 minutes per side will usually do it. Remove skin side & plate it with store-bought peach or mango salsa, & white or yellow rice.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

orange roughy...basted with white wine and seasoned with some cajun spice bake in 350 degree oven roughly 10-12 min.

topping: small cut asparagus,julienned red onion and red peppers. steam the cut veggies til they are soft but still crispy. then toss them with some shredded cheddar cheese ans some panko bread crumbs.

when fish is done,top the filets with the topping and return to the oven until the cheese melts(bout 3-4 minutes more).

serve with any rice dish.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Can't go wrong on the grill....the fish, red, yellow, & green bell peppers, thinly sliced, sliced onions, a slice of lemon, lemon pepper, butter in foil. In another foil wrap, HUGE sliced mushrooms w/butter..matters not what type of fish, it's all good eating, a baked tater or rice, steamed veggies...or GRILLED..and you're in there!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

FoZzMaN said:


> lightly coat tuna fillet with olive oil. Spirinkle on some lemon pepper. Grill over medium heat - 3-5 minutes per side will usually do it. Remove skin side & plate it with store-bought peach or mango salsa, & white or yellow rice.


Concur exactly. Only addition I'd make is cook until there is a thin pink line on the side of the filet/steak. That's my "done" signal.


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

http://www.seafoodfish.com/


----------

